# Share stream DAW audio *Free*



## Illico (Apr 19, 2020)

I would like to share with you a free solution for a live multi-studio over internet I used during the general sanitary containment.

This solution is simply based on *VB-Audio VBAN* product (Donationware). Then you can ear the remote DAW output on your local PC in high resolution (_PCM-16bits-48kHz)_ with low latency (10ms). The audio is directly streamed over internet to your personal router, without any other server's solution. This solution can be bidirectional.
++ : high resolution, low latency, free
- - : unprotect udp stream

Example for one direction





_*1. Install VB-Audio Banana on Local and Remote PC DAW stations*_





VB-Audio VoiceMeeter Banana


VoiceMeeter Banana, the Advanced Virtual Audio Mixer by V.Burel




www.vb-audio.com




for VoiceMeeter configuration, check youtube video. I personally use "Voice Meter Aux" for my Cubase inputs/outputs like this:





*2. Testing your Internet bandwidth to check the feasibility*
Local (France) : https://www.degrouptest.com/test-debit.php
International Test : http://speedtest.att.com/speedtest/

*3. Identifing each router IP address on Internet*


MonIP.org v1.0



_*4. Open UDP port on Destination Router NAT/PAT*_ (edit your router configuration)
Internal Port : _6980_
External Port : _6980_
Protocole : _UDP_
Destination IP : [LOCAL-IP-DAW-STATION] something like 192.168.0.12

*5. Configure VBAN*

Configuration on outgoing remote DAW-STATION





Configuration on incoming local DAW-STATION





On receive side you should have a message "1 Stream Detected".
The "Stream Name" should matched for enable it.
Set the public IP Address from your correspondent.
You should ear the remote DAW output stream !!
The same such configuration could be done for the other stream direction

*Tips*: First try locally between two of your own computers then try with a remote friend.
Sources: https://forum.vb-audio.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=479&sid=83217a529991485364e9eb7924ad3c9f (VB-Audio forum), RadioActu


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!
I will check it out.


----------

